# من لديه روح التجربه يدخل ويتكلم عن فلز ( Bismuth )



## نور جابر (31 مارس 2009)

فلز / البيزموث 
يستخدم هذا الفلز في عمل لوحات مكونه من طبقتين مختلفتي القطبيه وهند توصيلها بتيار مستمر (12 فولت )
تعمل هذه الوحده كدائرة تبريد الجهه ذات القطبيه السالبه ينخفض درجة حرارتها الي ( -10 سليزيوس ) تقريبا والوجه ذي القطبيه الموجبه ترتفع درجة حرارته الي حوالي (60 سليزيوس ) 

وهو يستخدم في بعض وحدات تبريد مياه الشرب الصغيره( المستورده من الصين ) ومكوناتها بسيطه جدا وتعمل بدون صوت او فريون .

وبحثت عن هذه اللوحات في السوق المحلي ولم اجدها بل ولم اجد احد يعرف عنها شيء 
السؤال هو .

* هل هذا الفلز متوفر خام بالسوق المحلي وكم سعره
* ما الماده المضافه لتغير قطبيته 

ومن يريد المزيد عن هذا الفلز هذه مواصفاته كامله 
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/%D8%A8%D8%B2%D9%85%D9%88%D8%AA

والان هل يمكن ان نصل سويا الي طريقة تصنيعه محليا والاستفاده منه في امور اخري غير تبريد مياه الشرب


----------

